# Sometimes it feels as though...



## Brandi* (Jan 3, 2009)

my computer has eyes


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jan 3, 2009)

That was cute.

Thanks for the laugh


----------



## Basketmiss (Jan 3, 2009)

Brandi that is so cute! Animals do the funniest things!!

Missy


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Brandi, I totally needed that!


----------



## Jill (Jan 3, 2009)

That is so cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reble (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh they do the darndest things


----------



## nysart8902 (Jan 3, 2009)

That was a good laugh!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 3, 2009)

For those of us who are old enough to remember - that reminds me of Kilroy. LOL


----------



## ~Dan (Jan 3, 2009)

*Your animals cuteness never ceases to amaze me Brandi

























































Yeah thats a lot of emticons*


----------



## River Wood (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the smile


----------



## Relic (Jan 3, 2009)

Your computer has lovely eyes..


----------



## GreasyCreekFarms (Jan 3, 2009)

Too Cute!


----------



## picasso (Jan 4, 2009)

That is just way toooooo cute!!!


----------



## REO (Jan 4, 2009)

That is way TOO CUTE!


----------



## ILOVEMYHORSECOMANCHE (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the laugh

















That is sooo cute.


----------



## Brandi* (Jan 4, 2009)

He is quite the character. We set him on the desk and he was just so happy to be there. We had a hard time getting him out of there



He wanted to stay!


----------



## maplegum (Jan 4, 2009)

Too funny Brandi, funny little guy!


----------



## topnotchminis (Jan 4, 2009)

That is too cute!


----------



## Marnie (Jan 5, 2009)

This is really cute, not what I expected at all! Made me smile, thanks.


----------

